# Editing Signatures



## Gradine (Sep 3, 2019)

Is there still any word on when we'll be able to edit our signatures again? Paypal just renewed my Copper Subscription. I'd like to promote the signups for the new Iron DM Tournament.

If this feature isn't incoming, is there any way for a moderator to manually update my signature by replacing the 2018 link in my signature with the link to the 2019 thread? And a note that we're still seeking competitors to sign up?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2019)

The more immediate problem is that the new software doesn't interact with the old software's subscriptions. Before I can set those up, I think we're going to need everybody to cancel theirs at PayPal (I can't do it from this end).


----------



## andargor (Oct 21, 2019)

Morrus said:


> The more immediate problem is that the new software doesn't interact with the old software's subscriptions. Before I can set those up, I think we're going to need everybody to cancel theirs at PayPal (I can't do it from this end).




Hi Morrus, just saw this. My PayPal is still going through, what's the word with the new forum?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2019)

andargor said:


> Hi Morrus, just saw this. My PayPal is still going through, what's the word with the new forum?



You definitely need to cancel that recurring payment. There’s no way for the new software to know about it.  I can’t do it from this end.


----------



## andargor (Oct 23, 2019)

Ok done, thanks.


----------

